# Mite be new



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I started doing this one 6 months ago, but what with a bad thumb and my tools been pinched out the car i never got it finished,
I was making it in red oak, with band groves and a hole incase i wanted tubes on it, it is a ganster shooter but if youturn it round it shoots upright, a couple of you lot mite want to copy, cheers jeff.


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Jeff, you should finish it when your thumbs better.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ukslingshots said:


> Thanks for sharing Jeff, you should finish it when your thumbs better.


Thumb ok now its my tools, i lost the lot, the wife is getting me some for xmas, so i mite get it done then, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd send you a router, but methinks you'd better stick to files for a bit.

That's a great design, BTW. It looks like a sweet shooter and very comfortable, capable of shooting heavy bands.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great little catty and i am loving the oak mate. I nearly lost my right hand to a angle grinder once cutting in a valley on a roof once


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'd send you a router, but methinks you'd better stick to files for a bit.
> 
> That's a great design, BTW. It looks like a sweet shooter and very comfortable, capable of shooting heavy bands.


When its done it will fit any band, it is a strong one, i want to buy some tools but the wife wants t get me them for xmas, so i,ll have to wait, i mite go out and get a file on monday, jeff,


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Jeff looks good, I wouldn't mind giving it a go.
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its lookin nice. not as nice as your pup though


----------



## chinajason (Dec 29, 2010)

great!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure would like for you to finish it as well. I enjoy your work.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't been able to make slingshots either. Broke my pinkie


----------

